# Karate Kid, Re-Edited



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2007)

The ending they didn't use....

[yt]4W_QFCQYac8[/yt]


----------



## Hand Sword (May 22, 2007)

Right on!


----------



## Ping898 (May 22, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## jim777 (May 22, 2007)

I honestly thought Ralph would be on the receiving end :lol: , but  that was great!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 22, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I honestly thought Ralph would be on the receiving end :lol: , but  that was great!



LOL! Me too. But hey, I love that cheesy movie.


----------



## JBrainard (May 22, 2007)

:lol: 
MORTAL KOMBAT!!!


----------



## mrhnau (May 22, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> :lol:
> MORTAL KOMBAT!!!


Fatality!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2007)

I remember seeing that ending... before they recalled it... heh...


or maybe that was just wishful thinking.


----------



## exile (May 22, 2007)

Bloody hell!! :lol:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 22, 2007)

The way it should have been:mst:


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2007)

That was awesome


----------



## Shaderon (May 24, 2007)

Excellent!  The dude deserved it!


----------



## Tames D (May 24, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 30, 2008)

Good God, y'all...

You're a bunch of blood and guts-loving folks!  

The way the movie SHOULD have ended, no blood or guts:





















Admit it...







Even the nicest of y'all probably chuckled.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder if they can go back and change every copy ever made.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2008)

No longer available!


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm, I guess it didn't like being embedded.  

Try this link:


----------



## elder999 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks-I needed a laugh today......of course, now I can't stop! :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 30, 2008)

Well that means every kid out there is going to be studying karate and showing NO MERCY! 
nice


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 12, 2008)

That is how it happens in real life, no cheesy feel good stories :lfao:.


----------

